# Pip had her kittens a beautiful bunch too!!! gingers, torti, grey and tabby.. *Pics*



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

she had them on Wednesday the 2nd, at about 8am under my bed while i was sleeping. she done it all by her self and has been fantastic!! this is her first litter and she had 5 beautiful Big babies. all of which have been named by Candy, from a book she had read... 










Grey torti (Stormpaws)


















Brindle/Tabby (Rustypaws)

















Tabby (Spottedpaws)









Ginger Stipey (Tigerpaws)









Ginger Patchy (Firepaws)









Heres mum a few hours after, looking nakard bless her 









will keep updated pictures coming..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They're beautiful - looks a very well balanced litter - well done mum! :2thumb:

Are any of the ginger's girls??

Not nit picking, but what you have there is:

Blue tortie
Black tortie
Black tabby 
2 ginger tabbies

And I like the names! :2thumb:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks, and no both gingers appear male along with the tabby, and the tortis are girlies :2thumb:

their eyes started to open yesterday


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

That blue tortie is stunning!
Well done to Pip!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

beautiful kittens :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I knew the torties were girls, just curious about the gingers, because if you had a ginger girl, then they had a ginger father, although I never thought to ask if you knew what colour the father was! :blush:

And Angela is right, the blue tortie looks a beauty!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

oh they are beautiful :flrt: what a lovely mix u got

i miss my toby cat


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Simply lush, will show Paulie later see if i can get him convinced.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwww bobbie they are gorgas and mum looks so proud on that pic :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What a lovely mix!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Beautiful babies, the blue torti is gorgeous, but then so are the rest lol:mf_dribble:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Dad was a lovely light tabby, with blue eyes, he was beautiful.

we will be keeping the grey torti..

the black tabby already has a home lined up and the darker ginger boy too 

will get more pictures tonight or tomoro


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i want a ginger one!!!!!! no fair!!!!!! :bash:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Cute :flrt:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i want a ginger one!!!!!! no fair!!!!!! :bash:


still a ginger one left


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She's already got two - she's greedy!!! :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Bobbie said:


> still a ginger one left


 
she has a black n white baby so she aint having a ginger kitten now.......part of the deal on getting baby skunk was 'give up mithering about a ginger kitty':lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So do you think Cat will ever give up mithering??? :whistling2:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Awww, i love those ginger tabbies :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

feorag said:


> So do you think Cat will ever give up mithering??? :whistling2:


 
i live in hope eileen:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> i live in hope eileen:lol2:


LOL hmmm i dont think it will happen :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL hmmm i dont think it will happen :whistling2::lol2:


 
Me neither:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Me neither:whistling2:


LOL i think anyone that knows cat will agree :lol2::lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

they are beautiful :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

will you two stop shattering my dreams:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> will you two stop shattering my dreams:whistling2::lol2:


ditta we are just pointing out what you already know :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

cheeky bunch of rat bags!!!!! you may be right but you dont have to tell anyone!!!


baby, theres one ginger kitty left..........<<flutters eyelashes>> :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ......<<flutters eyelashes>> :flrt:


Does that work for you??? It doesn't for me, I have to resort to different means!! :lol2:


----------

